# Cube box and standing wave



## koolkool (Jun 13, 2008)

How if i build a cube enclosure ,with round cylinder port tuned to my calculated freq of my cars tall ,height and width dimension ? What will happened to the sub, because of the 1 freq standing wave inside the cube box ? 
And will it increase my SPL reading of the sub ?
Is there any effect of harmonics on reinforcing the SPL reading of a particular calculated freq ?


----------

